# We want to buy SMALL hotel in Italy



## Ed Carey (Feb 20, 2010)

We want to buy a SMALL hotel in Italy we can run during retirement.
We do not really mind where in Italy it is but would prefer smaller village type hotel to busy city hotel ... Any suggestions welcomed..


----------



## mrs robinson (Dec 7, 2013)

Take into consideration the Lake Bracciano area, just 30 kms North of Rome with easy train connection, beautiful countryside, sea and lakes.
let me know if you wish to have more info


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Ed Carey said:


> We want to buy a SMALL hotel in Italy we can run during retirement.
> We do not really mind where in Italy it is but would prefer smaller village type hotel to busy city hotel ... Any suggestions welcomed..


why not look in abruzzo goggle it , its undiscoved paridise


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

Ed Carey said:


> We want to buy a SMALL hotel in Italy we can run during retirement.
> We do not really mind where in Italy it is but would prefer smaller village type hotel to busy city hotel ... Any suggestions welcomed..


Hi Ed,

I may be about to start working with a holiday rentals company in Sicily but the company is spread right across Italy. I am meeting with him sometime over the Christmas period and can have a word. He is Sicilian and will have all the inside information you should need.

K14


----------

